# Macht das Internet doof?



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

DER SPIEGEL - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
manchmal frage  ich mich das auch...


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2008)

*AW: Macht das Internet doof?*



Hä?


----------

